# NFS mount tooooo slooooooow

## ColombianJoker

Hello.

I have a Fedora Core 1 NFS server, and a dual boot Gentoo 2004.0/Gentoo 2004.2 client.

In 2004.0 and 2004.2, I have autofs/automounter, with /mnt/public (on client) mapped to server:/home/Public (on server). I copied the /etc/autofs/auto.master and /etc/autofs/auto.mnt from Gentoo 2004.0 to Gentoo 2004.2.

I try the same HW+SW combo, but NFS mounts are really SLOOOOOOOOW. NFS access is normal, is not slow.

when I tail /var/log/messages I do see:

```

automount[8595]: parse(sun): core of entry: marge:/home/Public

automount[8595]: mount(nfs): calling mkdir /mnt/public

automount[8595]: calling mount -t nfs -s -o rw,nodev,nosuid,soft,intr,rsize=8192,wsize=8192 marge:/home/Public /mnt/public

nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

portmap: server localhost not responding, timed out

RPC: failed to contact portmap (errno -5)

portmap: server localhost not responding, timed out

RPC: failed to contact portmap (errno -5)

automount[8595]: mount(nfs): mounted marge:/home/Public on /mnt/public

```

What can I try?

----------

## Nossie

Hi,

I had the same problem.

For some reason the nfs-client searches for a portmap daemon on the localhost.

```
portmap: server localhost not responding, timed out
```

If you install portmap on your client, the long wait will be over.

Nossie

----------

## woZa

Nice one Nossie...

I hadn't rc-updated portmap. All ok now.

----------

## woZa

Do I need to configure host.allow & host.deny on the client? They are done on the server but I wouldn't have thought the client needs them.

----------

## blubalu

 *Nossie wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I had the same problem.
> 
> For some reason the nfs-client searches for a portmap daemon on the localhost.
> ...

 

I have a similar problem.

I see that portmap is started before the nfs mounts are tried, but still I have this long waiting time and the following in /var/log/messages:

Aug 30 17:12:06 paurotis nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

Aug 30 17:12:41 paurotis portmap: server localhost not responding, timed out

Aug 30 17:12:41 paurotis RPC: failed to contact portmap (errno -5).

Aug 30 17:13:16 paurotis portmap: server localhost not responding, timed out

Aug 30 17:13:16 paurotis RPC: failed to contact portmap (errno -5).

Aug 30 17:13:16 paurotis lockd_up: makesock failed, error=-5

Aug 30 17:13:51 paurotis portmap: server localhost not responding, timed out

Aug 30 17:13:51 paurotis RPC: failed to contact portmap (errno -5).

Aug 30 17:13:51 paurotis nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

Aug 30 17:13:51 paurotis lockd_up: no pid, 2 users??

Aug 30 17:14:05 paurotis portmap[6763]: user rpc not found, reverting to user bin

Aug 30 17:14:05 paurotis nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

Aug 30 17:14:05 paurotis nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

Aug 30 17:14:05 paurotis nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

Aug 30 17:14:05 paurotis nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

Aug 30 17:14:05 paurotis rpc.statd[6932]: Version 1.0.6 Starting

Aug 30 17:14:05 paurotis rpc.statd[6932]: recv_rply: [192.168.64.1] service 100024 not registered

It takes about 2 minutes then the mount is ready.

What am I missing? 

blubalu

----------

## theDreamer

did you solve this problem?

----------

## hashier

I've had the problem that the mount tooks 2 min.

And had the message "nfs warning: mount version older than kernel"

after emergen/starting portmap thats gone and mounting take 2sec but dmesg message is still there.

----------

## groovin

i had this problem just now, but starting portmap on the client solved the problem. but i am wondering why the client needs portmap daemon running?

----------

